# Construction Partner - have you used this software?



## Carvist (Aug 12, 2005)

Our company has used Quickbooks since 1999. In recent years, we've found that we've outgrown QB and need an accounting software program that is totally geared towards contractors.

We're currently looking into a program called _Construction Partner_. Does anyone on this board use this program? Here's their site:

Construction Partner

Any help/reviews/suggestions you could offer us would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Ouch - $6,000! 

It better do the estimate for me


----------



## Carvist (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmm.....so I take it that means u've never heard of it


----------



## rickatoid (Oct 17, 2005)

*I looked into this package*

sagetimberlineoffice.com/
try the link interesting package. I have not used it, but it reached my top 5 packages.


----------



## Farmall (Nov 6, 2005)

UDA construction office might be worth a look. It integrates with Quickbooks. I haven't used it but got some information from them and it seems like a pretty good product.

Good luck,
Farmall


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks interesting to me too. I wonder if it's web based and how long they have been around. Could be a spin off of another software company...very interesting.


----------



## paulafprincess (Jan 11, 2007)

We have had this software for a year and have not been able to get it up and running. There is very little training for this software and we need some. At the price of this software the training should be free but it will cost us about half the software price to get someone from that company out here.


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

Actually what you don't know before you buy (most often) is that it is an industry recommendation that you spend 100% the price of the software in the first year for training. Any software product that is.


----------



## TechGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wouldn't use it*

Horrible performance on anything other than Terminal Services, and tech support is non-existent


----------



## GJNSTG (Jan 15, 2009)

*Not worth the Money*

We purchased this software in 08/2008 and it has been a disaster. We are still running our old system, QuickBooks, because we have spent the last 4 months correcting the terrible installation. The only thing that has been impressive is the sales staff that sold us this redundant platform. Since our training session, which is more like an installation session we have had terrible customer service. Do not be persuaded by the price. Spend the extra money for a real software package.


----------



## asnider (Jul 10, 2008)

Come on, there's got to be a least one happy customer out there? They're still in business so they must be doing something right......


----------



## DWNashville (Oct 26, 2012)

I still use them, and am still dissatisfied.


----------



## DWNashville (Oct 26, 2012)

I couln't agree with you more. If you have found a new software package that does work for you, I would like to hear about it. And.....if you finally made CP work for you, I would really like to hear about that!


----------



## JDysz (May 21, 2013)

We are considering using Construction Partners and asked Construction Partners for a couple of references. After calling the references they were all really satisfied with the software and I am wondering if DWNashville, TechGuy and Paulafprincess had any better luck with the software since their post?


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

*Which software package is right for my business ?*

There are a lot of contractor software packages on the market, and they all claim to be the best one. You may have heard of ComputerEase, Timberline, Foundation, Sage, Jonas, Maxwell, and probably others. So which one really is the BEST ? 

To answer that question correctly, you should answer several other questions first. Questions like “what problems are we trying to fix?”, “do we want fully integrated functionality?”, and “who is going to give us good support?”.

So, if your problem is with scheduling jobs, then you need a software package that does a good job of tracking your people, your equipment, and maybe even your inventory. But if your problem is with payroll, the complexities of calculating prevailing wages, and dealing with fringe amounts, then you need a software solution that can easily handle those requirements. And if you want to manage job costs in real time, then you need an integrated software package that tracks/reports ALL the financial aspects of a job. You may even want to implement remote access so that your crew in the field can submit updates directly to the system instead of calling the office or emailing documents. So the bottom line is to consider a software package that will solve your current problems, and support your future growth.

Once you identify the software packages that meet your functional requirements, you need an implementation plan that will work for you. I can’t stress enough how important it is to work with a business advisor who has experience (and proven success) helping companies like yours transition to a better solution. Little things can become big things, and that can be good or bad. 

I’ve seen many companies buy software that didn’t help them, and sometimes it even made things worse. Sometimes the software wasn’t setup properly for the way the company does business, and so it didn’t save time, increase profits, or reduce risk. And sometimes the contractors and office staff were not properly trained, so they felt frustrated spending so much time trying to use it, they accidentally created more problems, and they eventually stopped using it, calling it a waste of time and money. But it doesn’t have to be that way if you understand where you’re at, and where you’re really trying to go. 

DO NOT just buy software based on the price or the advertised features, thinking that it will make everything better. Instead, work with an advisor to ensure a successful change for YOUR business !


----------



## builder98 (Dec 15, 2012)

so what software would you recommend?


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

builder98 said:


> so what software would you recommend?


Builder98 - I always recommend ComputerEase because I have seen it help a lot of different types of contractors in a variety of ways, and you can configure it to work with your existing business processes. If it seems too costly then just purchase the base package and add other modules (like payroll, equipment costing/maintenance, inventory control, etc.) at a later time. Also remember that it is constantly being updated with new features and good support is readily available. If you calculate the hours it will save you (time is money), the money it will save you (better cash flow management), and the value of having real time insight for every project you work on, you can start to understand the true value of good business software. You typically get what you pay for, so don't sell yourself (and your business) short.

I also recommend ProEst for estimating, which integrates with ComputerEase. I hope this helps.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Of course, the fact that it's one of your products has nothing to do with the recommendation... :whistling:


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

Tinstaafl - of course it does. :glare: And the reason that it's one of our products is because it's one of the best contractor business software packages out there. :thumbup:


----------

